# [Intel] Intel Ends OCing Protection Plan



## maltamonk

As of March 1st 2021, Intel has discontinued it's "Performance Tuning Protection Plan".



> *To PTPP Customers,*
> The Performance Tuning Protection Plan program has been *discontinued.*
> As customers increasingly overclock with confidence, we are seeing lower demand for the Performance Tuning Protection Plans (PTPP).
> As a result, Intel will no longer offer new PTPP plans *effective March 1, 2021.*
> Intel will continue focusing on delivering amazing processors with tuning flexibility and overclocking tools like Intel Performance Maximizer and Intel XTU.
> All existing plans will continue to be honored through the duration of the processor warranty period.
> For questions, contact Intel Customer Support.
> Note about the intel xeon W-31 75X Processor
> The intel xeon W-31 75X Processor is automatically covered for overclocking, No additional plan or activation code is required
> Thank You,
> PTPP Team


Source: EOL HOME


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

I’m gonna knock on every piece of wood I have saying this, but who had actually destroyed their CPU from Overclocking? You’d definitely lose longevity but killing it? Seems sus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## o1dschoo1

Pinnacle Fit said:


> I’m gonna knock on every piece of wood I have saying this, but who had actually destroyed their CPU from Overclocking? You’d definitely lose longevity but killing it? Seems sus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ln2 overclocking is where i really see it being used or possibly hardcore water oc.


----------



## drnilly007

Pinnacle Fit said:


> I’m gonna knock on every piece of wood I have saying this, but who had actually destroyed their CPU from Overclocking? You’d definitely lose longevity but killing it? Seems sus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it means that they are going to release chip so close to their overclocking potential there wont be any head room left and if you overclock for 50mhz good luck, but thats to be seen


----------



## o1dschoo1

drnilly007 said:


> I think it means that they are going to release chip so close to their overclocking potential there wont be any head room left and if you overclock for 50mhz good luck, but thats to be seen


I really doubt that. Theres no way they could stay within a decent tdp with a all core overclock of 5+ghz


----------



## drnilly007

o1dschoo1 said:


> I really doubt that. Theres no way they could stay within a decent tdp with a all core overclock of 5+ghz


I think you dont know about Sandy Bridge. Earliest gen intel i series chips had amazing overclock potential and the margins have been getting slimmer. Historical actual factual data.
Also going to lower nm die size ya very well could


----------



## Sir Beregond

Did anyone even ever buy these things?


----------



## o1dschoo1

drnilly007 said:


> I think you dont know about Sandy Bridge. Earliest gen intel i series chips had amazing overclock potential and the margins have been getting slimmer. Historical actual factual data.
> Also going to lower nm die size ya very well could


Sandy bridge ***** quad core cpu. Dude were talking 8 14nm cores which the process itself is known to suck some power and be hot. Ps sandy at 5ghz still put out 200w tdp right in line with a average 10850k at 4.8ish.

10 cores 14nm 5ghz 1.33 ish vcore is 225w+.

8 cores should be around 200w tdp at 5ghz still alot.
Average tdp for a cpu is 100-125w on mainstream platform.

Edit i was wrong sandy at 4.7 did 120ish watt tdp. 
Also none of these modern cpus are that efficient with tdp/power consumption.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Pinnacle Fit said:


> I’m gonna knock on every piece of wood I have saying this, but who had actually destroyed their CPU from Overclocking? You’d definitely lose longevity but killing it? Seems sus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did. I destroyed a 3960x years back doing suicide runs for 3dmark HoF pushing 1.7V on water.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

fat_italian_stallion said:


> I did. I destroyed a 3960x years back doing suicide runs for 3dmark HoF pushing 1.7V on water.


Ok but pushing 1.7... you knew that it was gonna die or be seriously degraded after that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## o1dschoo1

Pinnacle Fit said:


> Ok but pushing 1.7... you knew that it was gonna die or be seriously degraded after that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And that is what this is used for


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Good point


----------



## Blameless

Sir Beregond said:


> Did anyone even ever buy these things?





Pinnacle Fit said:


> I’m gonna knock on every piece of wood I have saying this, but who had actually destroyed their CPU from Overclocking? You’d definitely lose longevity but killing it? Seems sus.


I kill or badly degrade CPUs semi-frequently.

I've used the PPTP on my 6800K, three times in a row (last one is damaged, but I gave up on it and decided after the third sample that I probably wasn't going to get one that I wouldn't break) and once on a 5820K. I pretty much always signed up for it because it was cheap and allowed multiple replacements with minimal hassle.

This is probably why they are getting rid of it. Intel has competition now and margins, both for OCing and profit, aren't what they used to be. People with the PPTP often used it to bin for good samples, at Intel's expense.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Blameless said:


> I kill or badly degrade CPUs semi-frequently.
> 
> I've used the PPTP on my 6800K, three times in a row (last one is damaged, but I gave up on it and decided after the third sample that I probably wasn't going to get one that I wouldn't break) and once on a 5820K. I pretty much always signed up for it because it was cheap and allowed multiple replacements with minimal hassle.
> 
> This is probably why they are getting rid of it. Intel has competition now and margins, both for OCing and profit, aren't what they used to be. People with the PPTP often used it to bin for good samples, at Intel's expense.


That makes sense. From a business standpoint, the discontinuation totally makes sense then.


----------



## Asmodian

Blameless said:


> I pretty much always signed up for it because it was cheap and allowed multiple replacements with minimal hassle.


Intel wouldn't let me apply a second one by the time of the i7-5960X, they said the returned CPU wasn't eligible for the warranty. It did sound too generous until that. I had a bad experience OCing that gen. Eight cores were new and motherboard VRMs weren't necessarily expecting those power levels yet. 

I never bought another plan after that.

Did you actually have them replace the same CPU they sent you under the warranty?


----------



## Blameless

Asmodian said:


> Did you actually have them replace the same CPU they sent you under the warranty?


They replaced one of my 6800Ks twice in a row, no questions asked.


----------



## kiriakos

Pinnacle Fit said:


> I’m gonna knock on every piece of wood I have saying this, but who had actually destroyed their CPU from Overclocking? You’d definitely lose longevity but killing it? Seems sus.


I have to accuse some one for sort memory about the past, while I did had strong laughs and thank you for this punch line.
I did instantly remember the times when AMD CPU's did not had thermal protection, and at accidental CPU cooler clip off, they were turn in to carbon. 

Overclocking this was usable at single CPU Core, since the moment that multi-core CPU's they become cheaper, now you may get what ever horse power you need and OC lost it value. 
Nowadays any INTEL eight core CPU this will stay as great performer for 20 years ahead.


----------

